# Sexy fitness babes !!



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

^^^^^nice


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yessss great thread haha.

I have too many photos. I'm so overloaded with inspirational badass chicks on my phone; anyone would think I bat for the opposite team!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

There's a bad ass fitness chick writin the post above!! Lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mmmmmm


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Laura Prestin :wub:










Shame we weren't in MA or I'd have posted some with her in less clothing :wink:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Once women get too muscular, the begin to look too manly. Big arms, shoulders or backs or whatever don't look good. The second woman down on the first post is nice though, she still looks feminine.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Once women get too muscular, the begin to look too manly. Big arms, shoulders or backs or whatever don't look good. The second woman down on the first post is nice though, she still looks feminine.


Think its a case of natty or not I think a woman at the genetic limit of her physique is always gonna look great.

It's hard enough for blokes to put on significant mass therefore I reckon it has to be nigh on impossible for a woman to naturally get "to big"

However it's still personal preference as to what's "to big" I suppose. I love some well developed legs and a tight waist on a girl though


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

> Laura Prestin :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see these pictures......0


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

How do I embed an Eric prydz video lol, every bloke knows that one...

A friend of mine who's a ukbff body fitness competitor...



She kinda gave me the kickstart to move my ass and get in shape!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Yessss great thread haha.
> 
> I have too many photos. I'm so overloaded with inspirational badass chicks on my phone; *anyone would think I bat for the opposite team!*


Kristina making herself available fantasy wise for a wider audience.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I would like to see these pictures......0


Google :thumbup1: Tbh they're not great, some home snaps that don't feature any nice close ups, but still a good look :wink:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Paige Hathaway


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Kristina making herself available fantasy wise for a wider audience.


Haha! Rather interesting angle, didn't think of that. I bet you're a brilliant salesman. :lol:


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Cojocaru said:


> View attachment 169250


That ass definitely fits my macros!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

simply the muscular look is NOT SUITABLE for drivelling women

if drivelling women are your thing then it is understandbale you prefer them carrying a bit more bodyfat

for me though pussy is pussy lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> simply the muscular look is NOT SUITABLE for drivelling women
> 
> if drivelling women are your thing then it is understandbale you prefer them carrying a bit more bodyfat
> 
> for me though pussy is pussy lol


You neg repped me for not finding muscular manly women attractive? Maybe you're batting for the other team bro.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kristina said:


> Haha! *Rather interesting angle,* didn't think of that. I bet you're a brilliant salesman. :lol:


What angle? Were there more pics????????


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Paige Hathaway


woodplow /10


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Yessss great thread haha.
> 
> I have too many photos. I'm so overloaded with inspirational badass chicks on my phone; anyone would think I bat for the opposite team!


IMO she is too muscular, she has the physique of a man :no:

edit: upon further inspection it's likely due to her being mid-lift/pumped as fck

No offence intended, you probably wouldn't find me attractive due to seeing me as having the body of a woman :lol:

#1 in first post is on the line, but is rocking it like I've never seen before. Absolutely stunning


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't think any of them girls in pics are to muscular and like any of them to be my gf or have a gf like that don't think id have my pants on much though as I would be constantly trying to bone her lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> IMO she is too muscular, she has the physique of a man :no:
> 
> edit: upon further inspection it's likely due to her being mid-lift/pumped as fck
> 
> ...


No I totally understand that everyone has their own tastes and ideologies. :thumbup1:

Thing is, with Dana... she's not 'huge' - she's just incredibly lean and some people find that too 'manly'... fair enough but even though she's built an impressive amount of mass, Dana looks very feminine and especially with a slightly higher BF% - in my opinion.

I think that most girls get mis-judged when they're at their leanest.. they're usually called 'too big' just because they're so shredded that you can see their muscles more defined than any average woman.

But damn, I wish I had those abs haha.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Haha! Rather interesting angle, didn't think of that. I bet you're a brilliant salesman. :lol:


Most female pop stars these days seem to hint at bisexuality.

Everyone has a chance = more record sales.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I think chicks that lift look fvcking awesome (even the more muscular ones in thread). But maybe I'm weird.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Yessss great thread haha.
> 
> I have too many photos. I'm so overloaded with inspirational badass chicks on my phone; anyone would think I bat for the opposite team!


we wanna see you not those plastic wannabes


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd have to see clit pics before possibily contemplating on whether I'd go down there or not.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

jesus, some of the girls posted are far from ****ing sexy lmao. clits like baby elephant penises.

great impressive, inspiring physiques yes, but not sexy.

girl in OP pic is da bomb.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Archaic said:


> I'd have to see clit pics before possibily contemplating on whether I'd go down there or not.





JonnyBoy81 said:


> jesus, some of the girls posted are far from ****ing sexy lmao. clits like baby elephant penises.
> 
> great impressive, inspiring physiques yes, but not sexy.
> 
> girl in OP pic is da bomb.


must be sh1t for you tiny cock guys , if a girls clit puts you off maybe men are more your thing .


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 169255


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> must be sh1t for you tiny cock guys , if a girls clit puts you off maybe men are more your thing .


If you like a big dangling clit, then I'd suggest that men are more your thing. matey.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Archaic said:


> If you like a big dangling clit, then I'd suggest that men are more your thing. matey.


dangling ? bit uneducated of you .

i have never seen a "big dangling clit" ever , you`ve no idea how much more fun a larger clit can be :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> dangling ? bit uneducated of you .
> 
> i have never seen a "big dangling clit" ever , you`ve no idea how much more fun a larger clit can be :lol:


Different strokes for different folks. I like to lick pussy, not suck it off.. :laugh:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I like to lick pussy, not suck it off.. :laugh:


Or have it slap you around the ears!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I like to lick pussy, not suck it off.. :laugh:


missing out :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> missing out :thumb:


Show us a pic of your little pecker then so we can see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Kinpin (Jul 17, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> View attachment 169239


I don't quite know exactly how you got my picture but you coulda waited until I had my best cardi on! :laugh:


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I don't quite know exactly how you got my picture but you coulda waited until I had my best cardi on! :laugh:


It's the broom that did it for me :blush:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinpin said:


> :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 169265


Oh my word


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kristina said:


> No I totally understand that everyone has their own tastes and ideologies. :thumbup1:
> 
> Thing is, with Dana... she's not 'huge' - she's just incredibly lean and some people find that too 'manly'... fair enough but even though she's built an impressive amount of mass, Dana looks very feminine and especially with a slightly higher BF% - in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I realized that after I went back and looked at her arms, they're stick thin but being lean makes you look hench!

Upon further inspection I must admit, I would!

That being said, if I was going to get lucky with a muscular hottie, it'd be one of these brutal MMA fighters. Something sexy about a woman who can give a beating! :lol:

Totally just wrote that post as if I was talking to a fellow man. My bad


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

>


brb going rub one out


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Can't be @rsed to get pics but would have posted up Zsuzsi Toldi ;0)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Marcus2014 said:


> brb going rub one out


Google Michelle Lewin, she has nudes :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only time I want to do cardio :thumb:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Absolute love Dana  :drool:


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> Absolute love Dana
> View attachment 169275
> View attachment 169276
> :drool:


Not a single bit of femininity can be seen in any of those pics. Both in terms of figure and stance.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> Not a single bit of femininity can be seen in any of those pics. Both in terms of figure and stance.


 :lol: :lol: hahahaha each to there own mate....And if its grannies your in to you wont like Dana :001_tt2:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> Not a single bit of femininity can be seen in any of those pics. Both in terms of figure and stance.


I think if you're a bloke and you're wanting to tap that you're basically a gay guy that daren't come out


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Wallace86 said:


> :lol: :lol: hahahaha each to there own mate....And if its grannies your in to you wont like Dana :001_tt2:


Yeah I agree each to their own.

Haha can't say I've ever looked at grannies that way. Just generally prefer women that look like women.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I think if you're a bloke and you're wanting to tap that you're basically a gay guy that daren't come out


Im a guy that would tongue punch her fart box and i definitely wouldn't come out if i was with her :whistling: .........ps i like your Avi:stuart:


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Op is looking for wan king material again  first if was Chinese girls 

Now fitnes girls 

However I do prefer fitnes girls, no belly fat, and etc


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

>


hnnnnngggg :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

M31 said:


> http://3obifl1pfvxb3nwrpw24h4q8.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/119531.jpg
> 
> end of thread


Be nice if we could actually see her body :lol: Looks underage though h34r:


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Larissa reis. Love this chick.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wallace86 said:


> Absolute love Dana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woman's face on a man's body :no: even on the most potent test I'd struggle to get aroused

That being said, her face isn't even attractive so it appears you're just interested in her body? Interesting

Each to their own like, I'm not here to judge. Love a bit of chubby porn myself :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ms Olympia right there.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jen+selter&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=643&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=hlMgVaX9DcrV7AattoGgDg&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgdii=_&imgrc=wYPqHA7eV81zjM%253A%3BkO48lz1PUI_AuM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fangrytrainerfitness.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2014%252F01%252FSelter-Blurr.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fangrytrainerfitness.com%252F2014%252F01%252Fjen-selter-next-jillian-michaels%252F%3B621%3B465

jen selter

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jamie+eason&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=643&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=P1MgVYHDKY7saLWEgugF&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgrc=aMK4zZL1IjxhxM%253A%3BtjdqR4BcJMJ57M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.girlswithmuscle.com%252Fimages%252Ffull%252F792891955.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.girlswithmuscle.com%252F227080%252FJamie-Eason%3B1856%3B2784

jamie eason


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Woman's face on a man's body :no: even on the most potent test I'd struggle to get aroused
> 
> That being said, her face isn't even attractive so it appears you're just interested in her body? Interesting
> 
> Each to their own like, I'm not here to judge. Love a bit of chubby porn myself :whistling:


Nope there just something about her hahaha :tongue:


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

Paige Hathaway  7th on google list when you type in Paige :cool2:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169280
> 
> 
> Ms Olympia right there.


nice bit of sausage.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

All for a bit of this kinda woman myself

They probably work out, do they count?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> All for a bit of this kinda woman myself
> 
> They probably work out, do they count?


wonder how many macros they fit in a day!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> All for a bit of this kinda woman myself
> 
> They probably work out, do they count?


Rep'd.

We have exactly the same taste/Internet search criteria.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> All for a bit of this kinda woman myself
> 
> They probably work out, do they count?












*Sexy fitness babes !!* *..NOT*


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169280
> 
> 
> Ms Olympia right there.


It's same as if ud say Kai green is mr o


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Woman's face on a man's body :no: even on the most potent test I'd struggle to get aroused
> 
> That being said, her face isn't even attractive so it appears you're just interested in her body? Interesting
> 
> Each to their own like, I'm not here to judge. Love a bit of chubby porn myself :whistling:





Wallace86 said:


> Nope there just something about her hahaha :tongue:


I've meet Dana last summer, off stage she is cute giggly and girly as fuark! srs hot


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169280
> 
> 
> Ms Olympia right there.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> woodplow /10


Yh yh..u prob couldn't even plough a field


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Ms Olympia right there.


The second pic highlighted it more IMO. It's amazing how she is lean on the upper but holding lots on the quads.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> All for a bit of this kinda woman myself
> 
> They probably work out, do they count?


They don't work out...and u on top of them be like pea on a drum....but I agree each to own


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Adz said:


> No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


FFS brb...... AGAIN !!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> They don't work out...and u on top of them be like pea on a drum....but I agree each to own


Not really, they're 5ft6 and 5ft7!

pretty sure 99% of men would choose them over the muscular girls

Also, how would you know if they work out!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Kristina said:


> No I totally understand that everyone has their own tastes and ideologies. :thumbup1:
> 
> Thing is, with Dana... she's not 'huge' - she's just incredibly lean and some people find that too 'manly'... fair enough but even though she's built an impressive amount of mass, Dana looks very feminine and especially with a slightly higher BF% - in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Ive got Dana as my phone screen saver, imo i think she's perfect, very lean, right amount of muscle for a girl and still has the feminine look about her. Some muscular woman look ruff as fk, she's got equal amounts of everything 

Don't get me wrong some pics make you go "yeeeek" but the majority i think she looks spot on.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Adz said:


> No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


Oh daaamn


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> They don't work out...and *u on top of them be like pea on a drum*....but I agree each to own


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Miss brazier for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not really, they're 5ft6 and 5ft7!
> 
> pretty sure 99% of men would choose them over the muscular girls
> 
> Also, how would you know if they work out!


Coz u loose the boobs when u work out lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Ive got Dana as my phone screen saver, imo i think she's perfect, very lean, right amount of muscle for a girl and still has the feminine look about her. Some muscular woman look ruff as fk, she's got equal amounts of everything
> 
> Don't get me wrong some pics make you go "yeeeek" but the majority i think she looks spot on.


I think your screens broke.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Adz said:


> No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


Nom Nom fcukin Nom!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Coz u loose the boobs when u work out lol


They probably do short steady state workouts on the trampette.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 169288


Swansea girl...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They probably do short steady state workouts on the trampette in front of a webcam.


fixed


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not really, they're 5ft6 and 5ft7!
> 
> pretty sure 99% of men would choose them over the muscular girls
> 
> Also, how would you know if they work out!


chubby fat thick "real" women are repulsive







I would rather stick my dick into a pile of ebola infected poop or a pile of sharp pointed glass shards, then soak it in lemon juice before fully coating it in salt mg:

but I agree, each to their own.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> fixed


Where's the evidence?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Heter dees


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> fixed


I think we just got a quick snippet of the back of banzi's mind


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

jamie anyday.. milf...



mmm


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Remember Tonya Knight from back in the day? Off season she's hot but on season way too blokish, great physique though.

In season










Off season










Edit: apologies for being stuck in the 80's.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

before - after 

LiveLeak.com - See the Effects of 20 Years Worth of Steroids on a Former Female Body Builder (video) (comments)


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Remember Tonya Knight from back in the day? Off season she's hot but on season way too blokish, great physique though.
> 
> In season
> 
> ...


****ING HELL !! shes bigger than all of the mens physic class this year hahahahah


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Adz said:


> No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


Pure perfection in my eyes!! Doesn't get much better than this!!

Thank you @Adz for bringing this beautiful specimen into my life :drool:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Adz said:


> No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

FGT said:


> Pure perfection in my eyes!! Doesn't get much better than this!!
> 
> Thank you @Adz for bringing this beautiful specimen into my life :drool:


this one put me off,looks like a kid


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

don';t know about you,but gimme a huge ass chick anyday


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> this one put me off,looks like a kid


like a kid maybe too manly wtf?!



I think you may be in the wrong thread lol

there is something for you

General Discussion and PORN!!!! - The Thick BBW Forum


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Adz said:


> ...


was waiting for someone to post this lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yh yh..u prob couldn't even plough a field


lol

i have a first class rating for my services i'll have you know ;D


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sauliuhas said:


> before - after
> 
> LiveLeak.com - See the Effects of 20 Years Worth of Steroids on a Former Female Body Builder (video) (comments)


lmfao was just looking for this image :lol:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

After a lot of research in this field I belive the fitness model with the best physique striking the balance perfectly between toned and fit but not taking it to far to look "manly" has to be Michelle lewin. Amazing all round and comes across as fun too


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> lmfao was just looking for this image :lol:


Funny thing is she stopped competing in the mid 90's so doubt steroids played much part, this is from meth and crack! Not steroids again media taking ****e


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Miss brazier for me
> 
> View attachment 169287
> 
> ...


I agree with Skye, Andreia is the best.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> chubby fat thick "real" women are repulsive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah chubby ones don't do it for me in the real world. The only thing that turns me on about a chubby girl is huge boobs and they need to be extremely big (like in the pic) to justify the extra weight. I'm all for skinny girls, my mrs is skinny as fck but with wide hips - wouldn't change her body type for the world! Except maybe a boob job :lol:

Fat is a no no, I've slept with fat girls and I never will again



Skye666 said:


> Coz u loose the boobs when u work out lol


Not everyone is the same I suppose. And I just checked, they're both just 10 stone. Pretty sure the majority of these muscular women are 10+ stone lol, definitely rather have 10 stone of woman(breast/ass) than 10 stone of hard muscle but yeah, each to their own!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> lol
> 
> i have a first class rating for my services i'll have you know ;D


Field ploughing?? I heard ur poor direction with said plough leaves folk dissatisfied.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yeah chubby ones don't do it for me in the real world. The only thing that turns me on about a chubby girl is huge boobs and they need to be extremely big (like in the pic) to justify the extra weight. I'm all for skinny girls, my mrs is skinny as fck but with wide hips - wouldn't change her body type for the world! Except maybe a boob job :lol:
> 
> Fat is a no no, I've slept with fat girls and I never will again
> 
> Not everyone is the same I suppose. And I just checked, they're both just 10 stone. Pretty sure the majority of these muscular women are 10+ stone lol, definitely rather have 10 stone of woman(breast/ass) than 10 stone of hard muscle but yeah, each to their own!


10srone?? They got some lying scales lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> 10srone?? They got some lying scales lol


I see why you'd think that but maybe these pics will put it into perspective



Just because they have massive boobs doesn't mean they're fat and overweight. They're 5ft6 and 5ft7, my mrs is 5ft8 and she's not far off 10 stone and she's always getting stick for being too skinny

How much do you weigh, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> I think you may be in the wrong thread lol
> 
> there is something for you
> 
> General Discussion and PORN!!!! - The Thick BBW Forum


New favourite forum, :innocent:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Adz said:


> No pics of Sandra Prikker yet?


Given the chance I'll 100% prikker


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Id go with a boxer/mma chick if i had to have a muscular girl

Something about the aggressive and ability to kick 10 shades of fuark out of me gets me going haha


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Kinpin (Jul 17, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not really, they're 5ft6 and 5ft7!
> 
> pretty sure 99% of men would choose them over the muscular girls


True, she's a lot better than some of the She-Males posted in this thread :beer:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I see why you'd think that but maybe these pics will put it into perspective
> 
> View attachment 169314
> View attachment 169315
> ...


my idea of hell, I must be suffering from Mastophobia (fear of big breasts) :laugh:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

geeby112 said:


>


Oh my god!



BetterThanYou said:


> my idea of hell, I must be suffering from Mastophobia (fear of big breasts) :laugh:


You wouldn't??!


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Ive got Dana as my phone screen saver, imo i think she's perfect, very lean, right amount of muscle for a girl and *still has the feminine look about her*. Some muscular woman look ruff as fk, she's got equal amounts of everything
> 
> Don't get me wrong some pics make you go "yeeeek" but the majority i think she looks spot on.


Never dat


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Where on earth are these girls fathers.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

banzi said:


> Where on earth are these girls fathers.


Always one mincer coming to ruin the heterosexual fun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Girls and sons who have not been loved by their fathers seek attention once teens and adults to compensate for what they didn't have originally. Fathers either left them alone, or were distant most of the time and not encouraging them.

Some even despised them which would shape their personality and the way they they interact with others for the rest of their life.

They are extremistic in everything they do, always looking exaggeratly for attention, and have troubles adapting to society's rules, because they also have troubles defining their own identity and respecting authority and hierarchy.

Also boys who got picked on by others during childhood and adolescence -often sons without a father figure- try to compensate by lifting weights, to develop muscles and survive in ther male world.

They're insecure because they're girly, childish, feminine having been raised by a single mom.

They lift obsessively hoping it will transform them into men, to compensate for their lack of influence from a father figure that was not there. Unfortunaltey they can get as big as they can it doesnt cure their insecurity and who they truly are, how they grew up being raised by a single mom. They re no as manly as other men whatever they do, and they often have a big lack of masculine presence they dont know how to balance, hence often being borderline homosexuals while trying to get their manhood back thru various manly activities (mma, cars, weight lifting etc).

They are often the ones that, in order to get respect from other males will go the steroids route to get even "bigger" attemptint to cure their insecurity , but being natural not being "enough", they still feel "too small", insecure, amongst other males. The lack of a father figure also often means they didnt have guidance to continue studies and are often working ****ty manual jobs.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> You wouldn't??!


5'4 8st max, tiny petite, athletic, small breasts lol I like a nice butt though, average size women with huge tits don't really do it for me. I'm 32 and I will never change hah :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Girls and sons who have not been loved by their fathers seek attention once teens and adults to compensate for what they didn't have originally. Fathers either left them alone, or were distant most of the time and not encouraging them.
> 
> Some even despised them which would shape their personality and the way they they interact with others for the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


Can you just post some pics of fitness babes please


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

banzi said:


> Girls and sons who have not been loved by their fathers seek attention once teens and adults to compensate for what they didn't have originally. Fathers either left them alone, or were distant most of the time and not encouraging them.
> 
> Some even despised them which would shape their personality and the way they they interact with others for the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


I know girls with a dodgy father-daughter relationship are the type to end up with a fanny like a clown's pocket but never looked in to it with men

I know the majority of your posts aren't serious but maybe you could shed some light on why my brother is like he is?

He got the same upbringing as me, he got it worse off my dad when he got in trouble etc but I assume that's to do with the 'being the role model' thing. He also was one to rebel when my dad gave him a hiding which led to some confrontations, but never an actual beating. Overall though I'd say he got love/attention/a normal upbringing from a normal father

I have noticed though he does lie a lot, he exaggerates everything and I have no pleasure in conversing with him anymore because I genuinely never know whether he is telling the truth or lying. He lies about things that no normal person would lie about, makes up stories which turn out to be total bullshi*t* and literally have no point whatsoever. A lot of his lies are so blatant he can easily get caught out but when he does he just lies his way out of that..

Why? And why is he not concerned about being labelled as a fcuking liar?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> 5'4 8st max, tiny petite, athletic, small breasts lol I like a nice butt though, average size women with huge tits don't really do it for me. I'm 32 and I will never change hah :lol:


I'm all for that but it seems a bit too normal for me. Weird, I know. That seems like everyone's ideal body type and for some reason that puts me off!

I use the term 'puts me off' lightly, I'd definitely still go out of my way to get nuts deep


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Best thread ever:thumb:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Girls and sons who have not been loved by their fathers seek attention once teens and adults to compensate for what they didn't have originally. Fathers either left them alone, or were distant most of the time and not encouraging them.
> 
> Some even despised them which would shape their personality and the way they they interact with others for the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


too long didnt read


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Heavy Metal said:


> View attachment 169355
> View attachment 169356
> View attachment 169357
> View attachment 169361
> View attachment 169358


First 3 pics look anorectic.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> First 3 pics look anorectic.


Just because someone is thin, it doesn't give you the right to tear down their body type, to tell them that they look anorectic or assume they're unhealthy/not eating. wtf

my sis is 27, 6st 8, she's never been any heavier, and probably never will be, is she anorectic hell NO! we just had waffles with strawberry jam, nutella and marshmallow fluff at midnight hah :lol: I know she is healthy and that is just her body type, metabolism and it is natural for her to be thin.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Heavy Metal said:


> View attachment 169355
> View attachment 169356
> View attachment 169357
> View attachment 169361
> View attachment 169358


Second one in....what an enormous head. Like an apple on a tooth pick.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

> Be nice if we could actually see her body :lol: Looks underage though h34r:


It's Suzanne Svanevik, she's 18 so it's all good lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> Just because someone is thin, it doesn't give you the right to tear down their body type, to tell them that they look anorectic or assume they're unhealthy/not eating. wtf
> 
> my sis is 27, 6st 8, she's never been any heavier, and probably never will be, is she anorectic hell NO! we just had waffles with strawberry jam, nutella and marshmallow fluff at midnight hah :lol: I know she is healthy and that is just her body type, metabolism and it is natural for her to be thin.


This girl you've posted twice is your sister?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Girls and sons who have not been loved by their fathers seek attention once teens and adults to compensate for what they didn't have originally. Fathers either left them alone, or were distant most of the time and not encouraging them.
> 
> Some even despised them which would shape their personality and the way they they interact with others for the rest of their life.
> 
> ...


Oh lord..I see ..dim light end of that tunnel ( somewhere in Manchester)


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Archaic said:


> This girl you've posted twice is your sister?


She gets a ton of crap for being too thin, plus people assume being a thin dancer means she has an eating disorder, it boils my blood every time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> Just because someone is thin, it doesn't give you the right to tear down their body type, to tell them that they look anorectic or assume they're unhealthy/not eating. wtf
> 
> my sis is 27, 6st 8, she's never been any heavier, and probably never will be, is she anorectic hell NO! *we just had waffles with strawberry jam, nutella and marshmallow fluff at midnight hah* :lol: I know she is healthy and that is just her body type, metabolism and it is natural for her to be thin.


that might be the only thing she ate that day, anorexics are very cleaver at disguising it.

Are you sure she isnt purging?

People who eat a lot of food are not stick thin.

Fast Metabolism, jeez.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

banzi said:


> that might be the only thing she ate that day, anorexics are very cleaver at disguising it.
> 
> Are you sure she isnt purging?
> 
> ...


ffs I'm not an idiot mate, I know her more than anyone else, and for the next 4 weeks she is staying at my house

she is a dancer, when training hard burning 2000+ cal in a single day is nothing unusual, you try eating 3500 cal at 5'4 and 7 st lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> ffs I'm not an idiot mate, I know her more than anyone else, and for the next 4 weeks she is staying at my house
> 
> she is a dancer, when training hard burning 2000+ cal in a single day is nothing unusual, you try eating 3500 cal at 5'4 and 7 st lol


she sounds like one in a million.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> ffs I'm not an idiot mate, I know her more than anyone else, and for the next 4 weeks she is staying at my house
> 
> she is a dancer, when training hard burning 2000+ cal in a single day is nothing unusual, you try eating 3500 cal at 5'4 and 7 st lol


Maybe she's bulimic


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Maybe she's healthy, I don't know obvs, but if she is performing well and feeling well, I cant judge from here,


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I see some former/current fatties in this thread :laugh: Referring to those who can't understand why the sister of @BetterThanYou can be so thin. Those of us that used to be skinny know what's up. Before I started lifting I would burn about 2500-3000 kcal a day just sitting on my backside. I had average eating habits, eating a few meals with snacks inbetween, but most days I was never exceeding those calories, so I never put on weight.

As BTY said, his sister is a dancer. Dancers dance a lot and often and so burn a lot of calories. So her TDEE could be well in excess of 2500, and if she eats like the average woman then that'd equal her being in a deficit all the time. Add to that the fact that she obviously has a thin frame, and you get someone who looks very thin. You get long distance runners, each one of them looking anorexic - you think they all starve themselves? No, they spent the majority of their waking hours running, and the total calories burn exceeds that of what they're eating.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Paige Hathaway


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

This video is HOT !!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dana said:


> View attachment 169386


Holy sh1t


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

^^^^ agree


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> I see some former/current fatties in this thread :laugh: Referring to those who can't understand why the sister of @BetterThanYou can be so thin. Those of us that used to be skinny know what's up. *Before I started lifting I would burn about 2500-3000 kcal a day just sitting on my backside. *I had average eating habits, eating a few meals with snacks inbetween, but most days I was never exceeding those calories, so I never put on weight.
> 
> As BTY said, his sister is a dancer. Dancers dance a lot and often and so burn a lot of calories. So her TDEE could be well in excess of 2500, and if she eats like the average woman then that'd equal her being in a deficit all the time. Add to that the fact that she obviously has a thin frame, and you get someone who looks very thin. You get long distance runners, each one of them looking anorexic - you think they all starve themselves? No, they spent the majority of their waking hours running, and the total calories burn exceeds that of what they're eating.


I know a lot of people who think they used to eat a lot of food and stay stick thin, when they finally work out what they used to eat and how active they were they tend to realise they overestimated their calorific intake.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 169390


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> I know a lot of people who think they used to eat a lot of food and stay stick thin, when they finally work out what they used to eat and how active they were they tend to realise they overestimated their calorific intake.


Yep, one of several causes of people staying thin. Like before I was lifting, I never counted calories obviously, but when I did start, like you said, I realised I needed to be eating more on a regular basis if I wanted to gain weight, that's despite eating what many would perceive to be a healthy amount of food beforehand. So when I see a girl looking really thin I don't just assume bolemia, I think well, maybe she's just very active, doesn't mean she eats nothing or makes herself puke after meals.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> Just because someone is thin, it doesn't give you the right to tear down their body type, to tell them that they look anorectic or assume they're unhealthy/not eating. wtf
> 
> my sis is 27, 6st 8, she's never been any heavier, and probably never will be, is she anorectic hell NO! we just had waffles with strawberry jam, nutella and marshmallow fluff at midnight hah :lol: I know she is healthy and that is just her body type, metabolism and it is natural for her to be thin.


6stone 8 isn't a lot of weight at all.but .. I know women who look really slim and enjoy their food, it's a hard one but for the person it's really annoying if u are healthy and eat just fine. I'm size 6 always have been and weigh 8stone give or take a pound here and there (when I was pregnant I only went to a size 8 ) and I'm only a short ass at 5' 3 so it makes me look tiny and I get it all the time from women oh ur so skinny ( hate that word) and guys..a guy said to me in gym other day u don't need to train!! And they assume u don't eat.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Any one a fan of sophie averbrink? F'in love her haha

She would also put most the lads on here to shame with the weights she shifts


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Most of these girls are just skinny

@BetterThanYou do you fancy your sister?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Most of these girls are just skinny
> 
> @BetterThanYou do you fancy your sister?


fancy nah, but I love my sister more than anyone or anything else.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Dana said:


> View attachment 169302


Who is that?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Skinny Guy said:


> Who is that?


I don't know but this thread needs closing too many unwanted boners


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

JonnyBoy81 said:


>


OMG !!

This photo is sexy :thumb:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


>


 :drool:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dana said:


> This video is HOT !!


0:55 I had to rewind, genuinely thought I saw a knob hanging out of her shorts then :lol:

P.S. For anyone that doesn't want to sign in to see it (no idea why this video is age restricted, I'm guessing because someone else thought they saw a penis too but didn't go back and double check):


----------



## lifejak (Apr 6, 2015)

Tasty mmmmm


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I always really liked Michelle Prestin, she was the first fitness girl I learned the name of haha



I have developed an unhealthy interest in Nikki Blacketter lol, been watching most of her youtube vids... think she's got a great personality pretty cute/funny etc. Sadly she doesn't know I exist


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Decent


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Amanda Sacamano


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Not a pro fitness babe but Tina Barrett from s club 7 had a sick body for a while when we your younger(i was a little obsessed TBH)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

M31 said:


> Suzanne Svanevik
> 
> http://3obifl1pfvxb3nwrpw24h4q8.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/119531.jpg
> 
> ...


Dat butterface doe...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Really, really love Michelle Lewin, but Heather Jenks is my absolute favourite, sooooo lovely :wub:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Really, really love Michelle Lewin, but Heather Jenks is my absolute favourite, sooooo lovely :wub:
> 
> View attachment 169459
> 
> ...


Hmmm the guy..love abit of facial hair :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

[quote=Skye666;

hi skye not too sure about your new avi ,you look a bit negative.


----------



## Gregmax (Feb 2, 2016)

Alanricksnape said:


> Decent


 Just perfect


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gregmax said:


> Just perfect


 Nah, I reckon it's been shopped...Look at the background


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

sophie arvebrink


----------

